# question for the women who left their husband's and got back together



## INEEDHELPID (Apr 30, 2013)

Just curious how many women in here felt they were not IN LOVE with their husband's especially if they did something bad to them but once they moved out kinda felt it was a mistake? Or missed their husband and reconciled
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Hell no. Best thing I ever did.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

By the time I left, things were really unhealthy between us. We did try to have a go at it again but it didn't take.

I think it CAN work but ONLY if both are fully committed to working things out.


----------

